# BAZMAK Diary of an Advance Lathe refurb



## bazmak (May 20, 2014)

Hi everybody,this should be a long and interesting thread as i have finally
started making chips with the lathe.Serious chips for the size of the lathe
Power feed,20 thou cuts on 7" dia cast iron.More details later.I put some details of the lathe on previous threads under tumbler reverse so will not duplicate.I will start with a brief description of the major mods etc and follow with details and photos later.For those with a sieg lathe this thread may interest them as some mods parts i made interchangeable between both lathes.Apart from stripping down the MC and mending or replacing broken/missing parts here is a list of
mods so far.Bear in mind that the lathe is 7 x 14 with a .25hp motor
1- Made a hinged motor mounting plt and fitted new V belt
2- Made and fitted tumbler/reverse and completed drive to leadscrew
3- Raised hstock & tailstock 16mm to increase lathe 8 1/4'' will now swing
10'' in gap
4- Make and fit 4 way and QCTPosts
5- Make adaptor plt to fit 4" chuck to both lathes
6- Fitted grduated/swivel compound slide to cross slide


----------



## AussieJimG (May 21, 2014)

I will be interested to see the pictures.

Jim


----------



## bazmak (May 22, 2014)

RL=ht

tp://s1327.photobucket.com/user/bazmak47/media/IMG_0680_zps0638ea0b.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]ml]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]6

4/bazmak47/IMG_0737_zpsfbe11494.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



mak47/media/tumblereverseassy01_zpsd1e48df3.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

















k47/media/toolpost03_zps2299dd93.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Herbiev (May 22, 2014)

Fantastic work Baz. Well done.


----------



## bazmak (May 22, 2014)

Part2 i have added photos but they are mixed up so i will tell the general storyline and you will get the gist from them
may be a bit disjointed but any question asked will be answered
I had used the lathe to turn a spigot on the only adaptor plt i had so i knew the lathe worked OK but was turning the
lathe on and off with the wall switch and an extension cord.From a prvious thread i finally got a simple isolation on/off switch and fitted it to the top of the headstock cover.I had made and fitted the T,reverse but redesigned the lever spring loaded detent pin
thru the front of the cover and fitted an alum ball made in a previos thread.I bought aditional Myford gears and got a fine feed to the leadscrew.At this time i had a good idea and fitted 16mm rier plates to the headstock and tailstock The lathe would now swing 8" (10") in the gap.I had previously fabricated a 4 way tool post.Top plt was 8 thk but had started to deform and finally
the weld split POOR DESIGN. I decided it wasnt worth saving and decided i would make a heavier one as i now had more height above the compound slide.


----------



## bazmak (May 22, 2014)

PART 3 Because i had extra height i drilled and tapped the cross slide 6 posns
and made and fitted a 10 thk plt with a top hat disc as the sieg graduated it thru 180o and fitted the compound slide.This was now the same design as the sieg but the whole assy could be removed as one.Instead of making the 4 way toolpost next i decided to make a QCTP along the lines of G FELLOWS my complimentsI made a 12thk plt and bolted to the cross slide on 4 of the existing fixings.Bored,turned and fully welded a 1" post to the plt.This could also be removed and replaced with the compound.BINGO.I fabricated the 1st tool holder
from 3 pieces of plate welded together.and made 3 more from 50x40x25 flat
One has been fitted for a set of boring bars i have just bought and one is currently being fitted for a diamond toolholder.More to come.The QCTP works very well and allows me to get out to turn about 7dia.Now was the time to try to produce serious chips


----------



## bazmak (May 22, 2014)

PART 4 As i had previosly described the chucks and faceplt now fitted both lathe
I had bought a 4" 3 jaw and wanted to fit it to the sieg so i could use the 3" on the advance.I decided to test the lathe capabilities and try to make serious chips.I bought a 1.25 Kg cast iron dumbell weight approx 7" at a cost of $3.50 and decided to try and make an adaptor plt.I fitted the 6" face plt to the Advance,drilled and tapped the weight and bolted it to the faceplt.The cast iron was good quality but with a hard skin.Using power feed,and 20 thou cuts i turned the 7" dia down to 5".BOY DID THAT MAKE CHIPS see photos.I bored out to 55dia and faced.I removed from the faceplt,fdrilled ,tapped and CSK and fitted 3 no M6 studs.Reversed and bolted to the advance spindle to rough turn
the spigot ,face off and reduce OD further.I then bolted the plt to the sieg lathe finished turned spigot and face etc.The 3 M8 tapped holes in the chuck clashed with the sieg spindle so i drilled and tapped 3 new M6 holes spotting through the 3 new CSK holes i drilled in the plt.I then bolted the plt to the chuck with 3 M6 csk screws.From the photo you see the plt is bolted permanently to the chuck
with 3 M6 studs projecting thru.The chuck was bolted on, used and runout checked at less than 2 thou.I now have 2 x 3jaws ,2 x 4 jaws and a faceplate that fit both lathes.9To be continued)


----------



## bazmak (May 22, 2014)

Part 5. Just had a very productive morning.Because the QCTP worked so well on the Advance lathe i decided to make one for the sieg with the tpplholders interchangeable between both lathe.With thanks to C FELLOWS for his ideas
I decided to fabricate again,fix to the sieg top hat washer but with a larger footprint to make it more rigid.I turned a 65 dia base from 12 thk flat bar
and a post from the same 1" round as used previously.Welded together
and fitte

d to the lathe. Very impr

essed,see photos


----------



## AussieJimG (May 23, 2014)

Great job Baz, thanks for the photos.

Jim


----------



## gus (May 25, 2014)

Your QCTP is very unique and yet very simple. No messy dovetails to cut.th_wav


----------



## bazmak (May 25, 2014)

Hi Gus,simple and works well.The basic principles are shown in C Fellows thread
My thanks to him.Offsetting the post on the base and fixing to the top hat washer also allows the tool to be swung out and around to turn approx 6 dia
on the sieg.Much more rigid as well.My toolholder Family is now up to 5 and growing.Will show photos later. Regards Barry


----------



## bazmak (May 25, 2014)

PART 6  A Tale of 2 Handwheels.
During one of my mods while removing the apron i dropped it.Broke the 85 dia
plastic handwheel.Repaired it with Araldite but not a happy bunny
I had purchased at various times 3no 100 dia plastic hand wheels from China
All different. One had 3 spokes which i used on the woodworking lathe and on the Sieg leadscrew.I finally rebushed it and fitted it to the Advance.
The 2nd HW was solid and fitted with a hinged retractactable handle.
I fitted a spacer/bush and fitted it to the Sieg.Handle tucks away neatly
to clear cross slide handle.Big difference in ease of use of the carriage travel on the rack. I made and fitted a graduated alum clamping ring,rebushed and the fitted the damaged hand wheel to the Advance.Works better but can still refit the original cast iron HW,as its more in keeping with the lathe.The cross slide on the lathe was a 3/8W feed screw with a tapped hole in the CI cross slide.
Lots of play,feedscrew was good but all the play was in the tapped hole.
I retapped the c,slde M10 and made a new feedscrew. No backlash.
M10 now means 1 full rev of handwheel moves Cslide 59 thou.I graduated
the alum ring into 60 with the bazmak special sieg deviding head,see photos
Each division is near enough 1 thou.My only critisism is that when i polished it down i removed part of the black lines Ah well another job another day


----------



## bazmak (May 26, 2014)

PART 7 QCTP the family grows. Finished 2 tool posts.! for the Sieg and 1 for the Advance
Have now made 5 toolholders,the following photos are self explanatory except for
Tool 1. Still no milling mc yet so had to fabricate from 3 pieces of flat bar any more of
this style will also be fabricated.It works well,i plan to run an end mill over the slot
with it in situ on the toolpost in the lathe.Will hold up to 12sq tools
TOOL 4.For holding sq tool steel in the diamond style.Using one of the holders i drilled
a 7mm hole at a compound angle of 15o in one corner.I ground one end of a piece
of 1/4sq tool steel and broached out the hole.CAREFULLY.I drilled blind hole in a piece of 
round bar and fitted over the tool steel.Tap carefully with a hammer and repeatadly remove
the 4 chips of swarfe.Slowly does it a bit at a time.Dont like hitting toolsteel with a hammer
Finally touch up with a needle file to a nice sliding fit.Not a full sq hole but enough to stop
the tool spinning.Fitted 4 grub screws to lock in place and ground top rake
In the other corner using hacksaw and file reoved corner at a compound angle 0f 20o
Drilled and tapped and fitted 2 M5 csk screws with clamping washers
In case anyboby wonders about the height ajusting studs.I used M6 studs with WIZNUTS
Dont know what overseas engineers would call them,but i use them a lot.Basically a high tensile nut
incorporating a serrated washer.It was a problem fitting a locknut as 2 spanners clash so i 
turned a taper on M6 coupling nuts. Works well.ANY IDEAS ON WHAT TO DO NO 5 ?







html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

l]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## gus (May 27, 2014)

Tool Holder population can explode into many. I have eight and about to add on two more.


----------



## bazmak (May 28, 2014)

Hi Gus,its a full time job making things for the lathe never mind with it.I read your
toolbox thread with interest and may follow with one later.Nice job.I will also do a thread
on my shed.I dont know who has the most room me or you with your Verandah
but methinks we both do well.Not much spare time.Stay HAPPY Regards Barry


----------



## bazmak (Jun 2, 2014)

Now the QCTP is finished i will remake my underdesigned 4 way toolpost
I made a new top plate from 50x10 flat and bottom plate from 50x8 flat
A new central post from 25sq bar.Fully weld prepped this time and fully
welded assy.Drilled and tapped 8 no M6 holes and made a larger clamping washer
Looks and works well but only time will tell.I underestimated the forces
applied by M6 clamping screws.I need to figure out how to incorporate a spring loaded detent 

pin


----------



## bazmak (Jun 2, 2014)

A further observation on C Fellows QCTP.I dont know if he has realized the
advantages of offsetting the post to make room for the two clamping screws
It can be positioned towards or away from the operator or towards ,away from 
the headstock. Whilst using the boring bar i noted a lot of flex in the toolpost
traced back to the cross slide.I initially bolted down the toolpost towards the front but for boring or turning small diameters the cross slide is wound in towards
the rear of the lathe,partially disengaging the dovetail and allowing flex.I moved the tool posttowards the rear of the lathe allowing the cross slide to move back towards me ,engage more dovetail and reduce play.When turning the 7" dia
cast iron weight i found that it was easier to position the post towards me and the headstock and swing the toolholder around to get the larger OD and the carriage hard against the headstock.If C Fellows reads this post please comment


----------



## bazmak (Mar 12, 2015)

When the motor blew on the sieg lathe i started using the Advance lathe
This brought varios operating problems to light so these had to be sorted
I had fitted a larger plastic handwheel to the end of the leadscrew
but this prevented me removing the tailstock.I did the same mod that i had done to the woodworking lathe and fitted a couple of gears to ofset the handwheel.This had the additional benefit of reversing the the rotation of the leadscrew to the correct direction


----------



## bazmak (Mar 12, 2015)

When making the Rotary table i could not use the existing compound slide
so modded and transfered the compound slide assy from the sieg
The compound is akward to set as you have to remove it ti adjust the angle
I made a new support plt and made fitted a larger top had swivel disc
Made a new disc to fit to the compound.Used the existing front 
protractor bracket and made and fitted a new one to the back
This allowed me to fit 2 new M6 clamping screws outside of the compound
Angle can now be adjusted without taking off the cross slide
The existing cross slide had 3 cast T slots,these i skimmed out on the mill
and made 2 no 100mm T nuts to hold the support plt.The whole plt and top /compound slide can now be positioned towards or away from the headstock
giving more scope to machine odd shaped or larger jobs,in particular the
dovetail in the Rotary table on the outside of the 5" dia.Time will tell
Regards barry


----------

